# most needed



## Guest (Jun 16, 2009)

well i found out today ,, on my own rv  :disapprove: ,, that there is one tool that is needed by rv techs ,, and rv owners alike ,, and that is a ball pean hammer ,, yep that's right fixes more stuff than , oxy clean can take out stains ,, i had a prb with my Kwickee steps today ,, would not go back in ,, even when the engine was running      well the little step light would go off ,, so i figured ,, ok the contacts and the module are working ,, so i thought ,,   
Maybe the motor is hung up ,, and yep ,, hit it with a hammer , and all is well now   ,, but gonna take the motor off tomm ,, and take it apart ,, and polish the windings ,, and lube the brushes ,, and also put the hammer back in the compartment ,, and use as needed ,,  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :blackeye:


----------



## C Nash (Jun 16, 2009)

Re: most needed

Dang Rod, quit giving away our 100.00 repair fixes.     :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jun 16, 2009)

Re: most needed

You probably have a dead spot on the armature.  May not hit it again for a year, might next week.....  New motor is in the future!!


----------



## LEN (Jun 16, 2009)

Re: most needed

Along these lines, how many lube the steps on a regular basis? If I dont do mine a couple times a year they slow to a stop, little lube and away they go again. Then again I'm in the rain shadow(the rain shadows me all the time).

LEN


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 16, 2009)

Re: most needed

hey Ken it took him a year to get the tires, how do u want to bet it take him to get a motor for the steps. He will bang it with the hammer until it is completed remodel or reshaped :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jun 16, 2009)

Re: most needed

NOT going there Hollis, but your right!!


----------



## JimE (Jun 16, 2009)

RE: most needed

Len, just curious, what do you use to lube the stairs, lithium grease?


----------



## C Nash (Jun 16, 2009)

Re: most needed

Jim, I use the regular spray that comes in a can that's recommended for steps and try to remember to lube ever month when using them.  With my memory I probably forget and the steps might go lacking ever once in awhile.  
Let's see Rod, at 85 bucks an hour for MH repair I guess about 100 bucks for a hammer repair is not a rip off.   One hour hunting the hammer and about 15 minutes to lay down and bang it :laugh:    :evil:


----------



## cwishert (Jun 16, 2009)

Re: most needed

Ken, I didn't know you were a psychic too!! " New motor is in the future!!"
 :clown:  :clown: 

Can you tell what's in my future??????????????    :clown:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jun 16, 2009)

Re: most needed

Not that good cwishert, but if Rod is using a hammer.....pretty safe guess.  :laugh:


----------



## LEN (Jun 16, 2009)

Re: most needed

I use some silicon spray that my kid gave me. suposed to water resistant and you can use it on the jacks too.

LEN


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2009)

Re: most needed

well i lube my steps ,, once a yr ,, and yes the hammer worked ,,, but did take the motor off ,, and took it apart ,, and the grease was like play dough ,, all gummy ,, well cleaned it all up ,, polished the windings ,, and brushes ,, and re lubed it with dielectric grease (brushes  that is) and the rest with the grease they use in big industial elect motors ,, and all is well now ,, but for how long ???? never know ,, but if u all see a MH going down the road with the step out ,, and so much black diesel smoke u can't stand it ,, wave ,, cause that would be me ,,  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :approve:  :clown:


----------



## brodavid (Jun 17, 2009)

Re: most needed

I like what Ken said, knowing Rod and his hammer....


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 17, 2009)

Re: most needed

If rod takes his MH out he has to get permission form the EPA just to travel. step in or not :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## cwishert (Jun 17, 2009)

Re: most needed

Darn Ken.  I was hoping you would say there was a lot of money and a lot of RVing in my future.  :clown:  Oh well, please just keep sharing your "visions" with us about Rod or anyone else.  I love this site and having fun with everyone.


----------



## *scooter* (Jun 17, 2009)

Re: most needed

Yep, know what you mean about the usefulness of the ball pean hammer..Well just the other day, the DW was outside the MH and I said lets go, get in.  Well, took out the ball pean hammer and....well...........you know......she got in when she was good and ready and the Dr. said my stitches can come out in two weeks.   :laugh:  :blackeye:   JK


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 17, 2009)

Re: most needed

that why I carry a rubber mallet :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Re: most needed

scooter that was good  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:
and hollis ,, u know u that rubber and rubber don't mix    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :clown:  :evil:


----------

